
If Your Boss Thinks You’re Awesome, You Will Become More Awesome - t23
https://hbr.org/2015/01/if-your-boss-thinks-youre-awesome-you-will-become-more-awesome
======
Lverano
This is true! It will give you motivation to become more better..and more
awesome.

